
No Email please, we’re collaborating - nreece
http://blog.rohitsharma.com/hacking-email/
======
prehnra
Basically, it is saying use the twitter model, not the email model. Let people
choose what to receive and encourage them to publish everything globally (yes,
with private messages if you really need it).

